# Sticky  Kijiji Forum Rules.



## davetcan

No auctions or commercial sites please and thanks. Kijiji, Craiglist, and FB are OK as long as there is no affiliation with the member posting and there is an asking price posted.

It would be nice if the item location was included in the title 

Do not include personal contact info of the seller, only links and screen grabs from the ads.


----------



## laristotle

Safe to assume that Craigs List, Facebook and other private ads are considered part of the kijiji genre?


----------



## dmc69

I will sometimes post an Amazon deal. Where can I post that kind of listing?


----------



## davetcan

laristotle said:


> Safe to assume that Craigs List, Facebook and other private ads are considered part of the kijiji genre?


Private ads that don't belong to members here, and don't involve some kind of auction, such as Ebay, are still fine.


----------



## davetcan

dmc69 said:


> I will sometimes post an Amazon deal. Where can I post that kind of listing?


It's a grey area. For now let's assume it's OK as it's not member owned and is a fixed price. If @GuitarsCanada doesn't agree he can chime in.


----------



## CathodeRay

davetcan said:


> No auctions or commercial sites please and thanks.


Thanks for the clarification, I'd checked in about this before posting ebay'd guitars as I was a bit hesitant.


----------



## laristotle

I'm usually suspicious of new members who's first posts are in the 'kijiji alert' forum.
Skirting around memberships to promote their ads.


----------



## CathodeRay

So that this confusion doesn't come up again a year from now with another new member, can we get the description of the forum changed?

CURRENT: Kijiji deals (must not be affiliated with user)

POSSIBLY CLEARER: Kijiji, CL and FB deals (must not be affiliated with user, no auctions)

or something like that?


----------



## davetcan

CathodeRay said:


> So that this confusion doesn't come up again a year from now with another new member, can we get the description of the forum changed?
> 
> CURRENT: Kijiji deals (must not be affiliated with user)
> 
> POSSIBLY CLEARER: Kijiji, CL and FB deals (must not be affiliated with user, no auctions)
> 
> or something like that?


I was kinda hoping the sticky would take care of that


----------



## laristotle

Didn't look at the forum itself. I always click 'new/recent posts'.
I think a sticky should suffice.


----------



## davetcan

Sticky is added. Let me know if it's clear enough.


----------



## torndownunit

For me fixed price is a key point. This forums for sale section has always had a policy of posting a price or trade value which I think is important. I don't want to see auctions posts elsewhere and I would guess most members feel the same. Posting auction posts can lead to some heavy abuse as a way of bypassing the for sale section and it's rules. 

Thanks @davetcan


----------



## LaRSin

how about people who a have business out of there home , like selling bodies ...


----------



## davetcan

LaRSin said:


> how about people who a have business out of there home , like selling bodies ...


Different issue, not related to this thread.


----------



## Roryfan

LaRSin said:


> how about people who a have business out of there home , like selling bodies ...


Well how else am I gonna pay for all that new gear? Ohhhh......did you mean GUITAR bodies? Nevermind.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


>


How much for the little girl?

Classic.


----------



## colchar

What if a chain like Best Buy blows out guitars like they did with lower end Gibsons a couple of years ago? Where can we post that info?


----------



## davetcan

Just post it as a heads up in the appropriate section. Electric Guitars for example. If it crosses a line someone will complain about it and we'll take a look at it.


----------



## BMW-KTM

Could we possibly require a city/province in the thread title?
Some people are already kind enough to do so but many don't.
I think it would help keep folks from wasting their time looking at something that is too far away.
I know I would never buy used gear sight unseen and I think most folks would feel the same.
New gear that comes with a warranty is a different matter but used gear, no way am I buying it without trying it.
I just think it would be the polite Canadian thing to do so guys from Kamloops aren't wasting their time looking at stuff from Moncton.
Or their bandwidth.
We don't all have unlimited plans.


----------



## laristotle

Makes sense. 
I tend to look below the member's name where it says location.
Provided it's accurate and not some obscure _'directly above the center of the earth'_ type comment.


----------



## BMW-KTM

LOL


----------



## BMW-KTM

The website notices when I'm accessing from a mobile device and deletes a lot of stuff you normally see on the computer.
The poster's location is one of those things.


----------



## davetcan

BMW-KTM said:


> Could we possibly require a city/province in the thread title?
> Some people are already kind enough to do so but many don't.
> I think it would help keep folks from wasting their time looking at something that is too far away.
> I know I would never buy used gear sight unseen and I think most folks would feel the same.
> New gear that comes with a warranty is a different matter but used gear, no way am I buying it without trying it.
> I just think it would be the polite Canadian thing to do so guys from Kamloops aren't wasting their time looking at stuff from Moncton.
> Or their bandwidth.
> We don't all have unlimited plans.


I can list it as a "nice to have" but I don't want to spend all day deleting threads for no other reason, LOL.


----------



## BMW-KTM

So am I allowed to post about an nice used amp I found at L&M for a decent price?


----------



## laristotle

BMW-KTM said:


> So am I allowed to post about an nice used amp I found at L&M for a decent price?


kijiji alert forum.
it's not just for kijiji.


----------



## davetcan

BMW-KTM said:


> So am I allowed to post about an nice used amp I found at L&M for a decent price?


If it's not a link to an auction site you're good.


----------



## player99

If I find a 59 LP for $80 should I post it here?


----------



## davetcan

Only if you're dumb enough not to buy it.


----------



## Frenchy99

Can I post adds that I see at the grocery store ?


----------



## bzrkrage

Frenchy99 said:


> Can I post adds that I see at the grocery store ?


If “Tim-Tams” go on sale, I’d like to know...


----------



## player99

bzrkrage said:


> If “Tim-Tams” go on sale, I’d like to know...


What are Tim-Tams?


----------



## davetcan

Tampons for the Trans community?


----------



## bzrkrage

player99 said:


> What are Tim-Tams?















davetcan said:


> Tampons for the Trans community?


Oh Dave, such a trollop.


----------



## jb welder

davetcan said:


> If it's not a link to an auction site you're good.


How about if I wanted to post a link to one particular retailer's special deal on a daily basis?


----------



## davetcan

Then it would start to sound and feel like spam


----------



## greco

jb welder said:


> How about if I wanted to post a link to one particular retailer's special deal on a daily basis?


Can you also do daily threads for Canadian Tire, Home Depot, Rona, Shoppers Drug Mart and Walmart? 

Much appreciated.


----------



## player99

What about the late night spam I reported last night? Can we keep those?


----------



## davetcan

player99 said:


> What about the late night spam I reported last night? Can we keep those?


If you wanted it why did you report it?


----------



## vadsy

greco said:


> Can you also do daily threads for Canadian Tire, Home Depot, Rona, Shoppers Drug Mart and Walmart?
> 
> Much appreciated.


Do them yourself


----------



## player99

davetcan said:


> If you wanted it why did you report it?


Stockholm Syndrome.


----------



## davetcan

player99 said:


> Stockholm Syndrome.


Ahhh, too much Steadly.


----------



## Fred Rezfield

can you post "wanted" ad on here?


----------



## player99

Fred Rezfield said:


> can you post "wanted" ad on here?


Yes. As a new member there are milestones you will have to reach before you can post any sale posts though.

Also be warned members have reported being totally scammed out of some big money here with WTB ads. Qualify the seller, use PayPal not EMT. If you give money through EMT you should be prepared to kiss it goodbye.


----------



## bzrkrage

Fred Rezfield said:


> can you post "wanted" ad on here?


Not "here", but in the classifieds section. Classifieds 
Read the rules, bring up your post count (minimum 25).


----------



## brentso1981

dmc69 said:


> I will sometimes post an Amazon deal. Where can I post that kind of listing?


Curious myself as well.


----------



## terminalvertigo

Kijiji Alerts


Kijiji deals (must not be affiliated with user)




www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## BMW-KTM

BMW-KTM said:


> Could we possibly require a city/province in the *thread title*?
> Some people are already kind enough to do so but many don't.
> I think it would help keep folks from wasting their time looking at something that is too far away.


Bumping to reiterate.
I realize TO is the centre of the universe but we don't all live there.


----------

